# Torn ticket



## Superliner Diner (Aug 19, 2007)

May not seem like much but.....

Here's a conductor/trainman who failed Ticket Tearing 101. My son and I were aboard Regional #148 the other day, and upon surrendering our tickets, when trying to tear the stubs off to return them to us, one of the tickets did not tear on the perforation but across the larger portion of the ticket, the part Amtrak retains. He handed me back one correctly torn stub and one stub with part of the actual ticket attached. The ticket portion includes part of the bar code that Amtrak scans, presumably for accounting purposes but mainly for Amtrak Guest Rewards points credit.

Safe to say we won't be getting those 100 points automatically and I'll have to get involved by phone for the credit.


----------

